

Ask HN: Does HN bump up local content based on your location? - quantisan

I&#x27;ve been seeing a lot of front page stories on HN relating to Netherlands &#x2F; Dutch these days ever since coming to the country. Is that a coincidence or does HN bump up contents that are local to your region?
======
dang
No, we don't do that. The Dutch are just interesting.

Maybe also you notice these stories more once you moved there?

~~~
quantisan
yes, that's probably it. Thanks for responding.

~~~
dang
I'm noticing them now too :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9837188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9837188)

